# Emacs works on GUI but not on CLI.



## tommy2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone here reported problems with emacs on the CLI? :\ I've just pkg_add emacs and the GUI side works without a problem, however my CLI hangs and won't let me even start the help or tutorial.  Appreciate any assistance as everything else works fine under 8.0, thanks.

Tommy2


----------



## tommy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

*[RESOLVED] Emacs works on GUI but not on CLI.*

The problem was caused by a SHELL script exporting TERM as xterm-color causing the lockup and no function of the Clt and Alt keys in CLI mode. :r


----------

